# JUST BOUGHT A GREAT CAMERA ANY OTHER CAMERAS YOU LOVE?



## Stardust (Apr 30, 2008)

Picked up canon power shot A720 IS 8mega px. with 8 optical zoom for 199.00 with 30.00 of free photo printing at Target. you can try it out for 3 months and return it with no restocking fee. Everywhere else you pay to restock. Took to a family gathering and I had the nicest camera in the room and everyone wanted it. Someone else had the last model and loved it. I hadn't had time to read the manual so everything I did saw just on auto and shoot. If anyone is looking for a new camera I highly recommend this one. The Screen on the back is so big and clear I love it and it also has a view finder should you actually want to use it. I actually love the clicking sound when you push the button to take the picture. LOL. Amazon.com has them for about 160.00. Circuit City will give you a demo online. 
 Love it, Love it, Love it! Now how will I pay for it? 

 Had to buy it, as was my baby's 1st birthday and my camera died on Christmas day.

 I'm going to buy a lottery ticket today.

 Anyone else have any good camera reviews?  []  Now Smile and say Cheese!
 ~Stardust~


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 30, 2008)

I am a huge fan of the Cyber Shot w/ Carl Zeiss lens.  Runs about $140 for the 8mp.  Small, handy, huge screen takes up the whole back.  But I never download their camera editing software etc.  Learned that from Kodak.  It slowed down my computer a lot.  Just use the usb's.  
 But Sony and Canon are the best for cameras.  All will enjoy either.  High Quality !
 Madpaddla


----------



## woody (Apr 30, 2008)

I use the Sony Cybershot 12.1 megapixal w/Carl Zeiss zoom lens.
 It is nice and compact.


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 30, 2008)

Stardust, I also purchased an A720 IS recently. It is a very nice camera. Here is the first shot I took with it. George


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 30, 2008)

I like Olympus, I got a older one, 375-ultra zoom 8x 3.0 Mp. Its still kickin.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 30, 2008)

Taking pix of a camera ...far out man [8D]


----------



## Alabama (Apr 30, 2008)

Nikon D300 and D2X


----------



## sloughduck (Dec 31, 2008)

so is that river


----------



## mannequinreject (Feb 15, 2009)

I just got a Canon Rebel XS...it's sweet. lol  I used a Kodak DX7590 for 4 years though, and still use it for video.


----------

